# noob



## JAQS (Nov 29, 2008)

hey new to forum, just bought a blue tt qs about two weeks ago its amazing i love it, its my new b*tch lol!i live near the bolton area.anyway i have no decent pics of the car but will post as soon as i get some. got a pic of my previous car...










2.0tdi, fk coilovers, 18" QS style wheels


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome to the forum, looking forward to the pics 8)


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Welcome to the Playground [smiley=jester.gif]

Make sure you join the TTOC too 

Hev x


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome as Hev said dont for get the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## JAQS (Nov 29, 2008)

well just been out for a little play in the car :roll: , took some quick mobile pics sorry for the poor quality..



















xenon lights, bose, poles, climate control, etc 25k on clock 06 reg. took it audi last weekend for a full check said it was in good condtion just need some new tires audi quoted me £1000 i was like no thanks lol. cant believe how much it cost to tax


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------

